# Court Code: 62



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

This may be a stupid question, but what does court code: 62 mean?

I recently received a ticket and it states "62" for the court code and court address. I'm not from mass so I was just curious to what it means, since I've searched for it and found nothing.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

62franklin Probate Court


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: court code 62*

Sorry for making another post but I couldn't respond in the other one.

Is it common for someone to be given the court the furthest possible place from where I live. I got the ticket in Worcester and I live in Connecticut but the court location is in Greenfield near the New Hampshire border.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: court code 62*

Franklin court is not near Greenfield. Greenfield is court code 41. You want the TOWN of Franklin. Not Franklin COUNTY.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: court code 62*

http://www.publiccounsel.net/private_counsel_manual/chapter_nine.html

Its about 24 miles from Worcester to Franklin Court.....google my friend its a mans best friend...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Worcester District Court
225 Main St


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: court code 62*



Unregistered said:


> Sorry for making another post but I couldn't respond in the other one.
> 
> Is it common for someone to be given the court the furthest possible place from where I live. I got the ticket in Worcester and I live in Connecticut but the court location is in Greenfield near the New Hampshire border.


Hey unregistered and above posters, for the last time, court code 62 is Worcester District Court. That google search is bogus.

If you got a traffic ticket in Worcester, Millbury, or Auburn, the location to mail in the citation is still the RMV in Boston. If you want to appeal the ticket, then you'll eventually have to go to traffic court in Worcester. Got it?

If you got a criminal summons, you'll go to Worcester for your hearing. Any further questions, you're welcome to register here and post your little heart out. Until then you can't respond to any posts.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Question Answered Thread Locked


----------

